# Lightwright and Vectorworks



## SteveB (Aug 31, 2009)

As per The Lightwright website:

Home

- Lightwright 5 release date is 9/1

- As posted on Johns website, Lightwright 4 is compatible with Mac Snow Leopard.

- Lightwright 5 is NOT compatible with Snow Leopard

As per the Vectorworks website

- No current version of VW 11-2009) is Snow Leopard compatible. They are stating November for the fix.

Technical Bulletin: Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Vectorworks Community Board


----------



## bdkdesigns (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome, I can't wait to pick this up! I also bought Snow Leopard today but was waiting on installing it until looking up the VW info so thanks for posting that, it saved me a bit of time.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 31, 2009)

bdkdesigns said:


> Awesome, I can't wait to pick this up! I also bought Snow Leopard today but was waiting on installing it until looking up the VW info so thanks for posting that, it saved me a bit of time.



Ummm.. Pick up what ?

According to the info, NEITHER Lightwright 5 NOR any current version of VW is SL compatible, so I assume you mean you are waiting to install SL ?, but purchasing LW5 ?.

SB


----------



## bdkdesigns (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I've been waiting for LW5 for awhile now. Now I have to see if I can re-arrange some finances to afford it as things are a bit tight right now. 

And yes, I already own Snow Leopard but am waiting to install it until VW and LW support it. I went in with my brother and split the cost of the family pack along with my fiance. I haven't had time to really look into it but I was under the impression that SL was just a few small upgrades and some additions that shouldn't effect programs. I wasn't really expecting program incompatibilities.


----------



## NJLX (Sep 1, 2009)

I've heard from people that VW 2008 works on snow leopard
(the guy sitting next to me has it, and it apparently works fine)


----------



## SteveB (Sep 1, 2009)

Nathaniel said:


> I've heard from people that VW 2008 works on snow leopard
> (the guy sitting next to me has it, and it apparently works fine)



You may be correct. Here's a link to a site as posted on the LightNetwork listing assorted programs that may, or may not have issues with SL

Snow Leopard Compatibility: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Compatibility List

SB


----------



## L00p23 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm using VectorWorks 2009 on my mac with Snow Leopard, and I haven't had any issues with it. I do have the educational version of VW, though, that might have something to do with it.


----------

